# UL Abnahme (USA)



## E-Michl (1 Juli 2010)

Hallo.

Wo kann man einen Lehrgang besuchen, der dann berechtigt Schaltschränke+Maschinen nach UL abzunehmen?

Siemens bietet zwar Infokurse an, aber dort wird man nicht zertifiziert,
dass man berechtigt ist die Anlagen nach UL abzunehmen bzw. eine Bestätigung zu unterschreiben.

Wie macht ihr das wenn der Kunde einen UL Aufkleber zur Bedingung macht?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (1 Juli 2010)

E-Michl schrieb:


> Wo kann man einen Lehrgang besuchen, der dann berechtigt Schaltschränke+Maschinen nach UL abzunehmen?



Hallo,

schaue mal hier:

http://www.ul.com/germany/deu/pages/seminarsandtrainings/

Damit es sich eine eigene Zertifizierung lohnt, müsst Ihr schon 
einige Maschine im Jahr haben. 

Alternativ findest Du mit der bekannten Suchmaschine sicher 
auch Dienstleister, die Dich unterstützen.


----------



## E-Michl (5 Juli 2010)

Hi.

Und wie macht ihr das sonst? Gibt es sonst niemanden hier.
Die externen Dienstleister kosten ja ein Vermögen.

Schaltschrank selber kostet um die 20TEUR
UL-Abnahme 12TEUR
Das kann es ja nicht sein.


----------



## IBFS (5 Juli 2010)

E-Michl schrieb:


> Schaltschrank selber kostet um die 20TEUR
> UL-Abnahme 12TEUR
> Das kann es ja nicht sein.


 
Das Verhältnis kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Aber mit 5TEUR muß man schon rechnen.
Da ist es dann fast egal ob der Schrank
20 oder 50T€ kostet.

Die Frage ist auch, ist es ggf. eine Serienfreigabe?
Denn eine echte UL-Listung bei EINEM Schrank 
macht eigentlich niemand. Und sich als Firma extra
dafür zertifizieren zu lassen, ist auch nicht sinnvoll.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## RH1973 (5 Juli 2010)

Lass doch die speziellen Schränke die eine UL- Labelung benötigen von einer zertifizierten Firma bauen, da bist du komplett sicher. Das Label garantiert keine Anschlussgehnehmigung in USA oder Kanada, es erleichtert es nur ungemein.


----------



## EGU (7 Juli 2010)

*UL Maschinenabnahme*

Die Berechtigung zur Abnahme von Schaltschränken+Maschinen nach UL gibt es nicht!
Dies dürfen einzig die entsprechenden Prüforganisationen wie z.B. UL oder INTERTEK.
Zusammen mit einem dieser Prüforganisationen kann eine Maschine geprüft werden (Maschinen-Listing) und nach erfolgreicher Prüfung mit dem Aufkleber versehen werden.
Ein Listing lohnt sich aber nur für Seriemaschinen welche oft in die USA geliefert werden. Ist eine Maschine gelistet, so wird von der Prüforganisation 4x pro Jahr eine Follow-Up Inspektion durchgeführt (zusätzliche Kosten).
Für einzelne Maschinen empfehle ich ein Field Labeling welches dann nur für die eine Maschine gilt.
Weiter gint es noch das "Panelshop Listing" welches einem berechtigt Schaltschränke für Nordamerika zu bauen und zu Labeln.
Mehr / detailierte Informationen gibt es bei UL oder Intertek.
http://www.intertek.com/contact/ema/germany/

Gruss
EGU


----------



## DDU-1802 (28 Februar 2018)

Es gibt tatsächlich eine Berechtigung für Schaltschrankbauer selbst gebaute und auch unterschiedliche Schaltschränke für USA und Kanada gemäß UL 508A oder auch der CSA C22.2 No. 14 in Eigenverantwortung selbst zu labeln. 
Mehr Informationen unter folgenden Link: http://www.intertek.de/zertifizierung-schaltschraenke-zulassung-usa-kanada/

Möglich ist dies auch für Schaltschränke die in explosionsgefährdete Bereiche (Hazardous Locations nach NEC 500 bzw. NEC 505) gehen.


----------

